# Seeking Riding Mower Advice



## BDunn (Apr 26, 2008)

Mower repair shop advises my old Murray riding mower needs new carb, etc, all coming to about $400. Additional repairs (tires showing signs of dry rot, etc.) pushes me to admit it is simply not worth putting that kind of money into such an old mower.

Time to consider a new one.

Pinching pennies right now, so looking at high end mowers is out of the question. Need advice on the lower end mowers.

Looked at Lowes and Home Depot. The basic MTD, Yard Machine, Bowlens, etc. units with 17.5 hp B&G, 42" cut ($900-$1000 range) fits my yard size and budget.

Repair shop guy was quite verbal against these machines, advising they are notorious for belt breakages, and other constant repair issues. Said most repair shops won't even work on them. Suggested bottom units that are somewhat acceptable are Troy, Cub, etc. in the $1800 range.

Obviously, the bottom end priced "anythings" are going to sell massive number of units via large retailers, thus the "problems" always seem to get exaggerated.

Before I buy anything, thought I would seek any counsel available from you guys. If a person only has $1000-ish to spend on a riding mower, is there really any one unit better than another, and at this price range, are they all 'junk' (as this repair guy suggested). Or am I right in presuming this will buy me a basic mower, not many frills, that will give me modest performance for 5-6 years?

Shower me with your wisdom!!! Thanks!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The basic MTD, Yardmachine, Bolens etc are all pretty much the same machine, made by MTD. MTD does not have a good reputation with servicing dealers, so finding someone willing to handle warranty repairs may not be too easy. These are price point units, but with reasonable care should provide service for the time frame you mentioned. Troybilt and Cub are also manufactured by MTD.

You may want to take a look at Sears riders, they are mostly Husqvarna units. Sears has their own service if warranty repairs are needed and parts are easy to find. If you can find a way to spend a little more on a higher end mower, I think it will come back to you in time. At least give a servicing dealer a look see, they may have something that would fit your budget and will take care of your needs through the warranty period. Big chain stores are not always the only place, some dealers have product at similar pricing.

Good Luck....


----------



## wheelerman (Jul 19, 2007)

I work for a shop that sells Toro and if you ask us we will price match home depot on the toro lx425 they sell.If you don't ask we sell them for $100 more than they do


----------



## BDunn (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks to both of you for your input.

Is the low end Toros (20hp, 22inch $1299) any better than the various MTD models?

Also, any input on the difference, (usage and wear/repair issues) between the mowers with various speed settings, vs. the ones that actually use a pedal accelerator (like the Toros).


----------



## TeamTdriver (Feb 5, 2008)

i have had craftsman 12 horse for 10 years it has run great never anyproblems but this years i decided to get a new one i have had no problems at all and it runs and cuts like a dream


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

BDunn said:


> Thanks to both of you for your input.
> 
> Is the low end Toros (20hp, 22inch $1299) any better than the various MTD models?
> 
> Also, any input on the difference, (usage and wear/repair issues) between the mowers with various speed settings, vs. the ones that actually use a pedal accelerator (like the Toros).


If you notice a similarity between the Toro and Various MTD's it's because some of the Toro's are made by MTD for Toro. Look under the seat at the model number, if it's has more then 5 digits it's probably just an MTD painted red with Toro decals.


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

*********


----------



## BDunn (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks again guys for your valuable input.

I'm somewhat bummed that everyone paints such a gloomy picture for me.

In essence, what I have gleaned is, it really doesn't matter what mower I buy in the $1000 range. They all are the same mower with different colors and stickers on the outside. And apparently, none of which you guys have anything good to say about.

It's like going to buy a new car, and having your mechanic tell you anything built by General Motors, Chrysler, Ford or the Japanese manufacturers are all junk. Unless you can afford a Mercedes or BMW, you're wasting your money.

Not sure what kind of money you guys make, but my budget keeps me quite a ways away from a Mercedes, or a $2699 riding mower for an average middle-class suburban yard. 

I guess the answer is, buy whatever MTD mower I think is painted the coolest color and has the neatest stickers. Underneath, they're all the same. Then, load it up in my 1999 Dodge Ram pickup and hope for the best.

:^)


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Well thats not quite what I said, but if you have decided to purchase a product made by MTD, I would certainly suggest a local dealer that will price match. At least this way if you have problems with it, you will have someone that can also help you with it.

Best of Luck... :thumbsup:


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

*********


----------



## Gocart (Mar 28, 2008)

A carb rebuild kit cost about $15 << now THAT is pinching pennies and is exactly what I would do.


----------



## jaybird62 (Sep 28, 2006)

beware of the box stores. they do not properly set up and prep the mowers they sell. a lot of the issues that people have with these mowers is caused by improper set up. and please read the owners manual for whichever one you buy:wave:


----------



## wheelerman (Jul 19, 2007)

jaybird62 said:


> beware of the box stores. they do not properly set up and prep the mowers they sell. a lot of the issues that people have with these mowers is caused by improper set up. and please read the owners manual for whichever one you buy:wave:


amen to that.I know the low end toro lx425 is an mtd.we hate having to have them but some people just look at the price and dont want to hear about a better quailty machine.we try to have a seat for every butt.selling the whole toro line including dingo.also sell and service honda,echo ,scag,and kubota


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

BDunn, to tell you my honest thoughts, don't buy one from lowes or Home Depot etc. Buy one from a place like Ace Hardware or someplace that does repairs on site. People by from Lowes all the time in my city and I work at Ace, and Lowes signed a contract with another small engine repair shop called Teds Home and lawn to do all of the warrenty work. And right now during the busy time of the year, Teds is a month and a half behind on repairs, we are 2 weeks. I have had people bring in their mower and actually paid for the work to be done instead of waiting for thier turn in line at Teds to get thier warrenty work done.

Granted yes, it might cost you an extra buck or more, but at least you know that you know you can bring it back to where you bought it, and get it serviced at the same time.


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

*********


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

newz7151 said:


> So what you're saying is, is that the ACE hardware you work at is not warranty certified to provide authorized warranty repair on some of the most common brands out there? What brand does your ACE store sell/provide authorized warranty service for?


We are warrenty for Briggs, Techumseh, and MTD products. But as 30year said above, getting MTD to send us credit for warrenty is a pain in the arse since we are such a smaller company. So we try and stay away from warrenty repairs for MTD unless the customer bought it from us, or somewhere other than Lowes or Home Depot. We see it as if Lowes wanted to choose Teds for the warranty contract for anything lowes sells, it can go to Teds. I know it sounds selfish and creul, but thats how it is. I'm just a lowely mechanic, I just do as I am told unless I think something is fishy. And I don't handle warranty information, thats for the guy thats up at the shop counter.......and hes one lazy SOB


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

*********


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

the being a honda warrenty wasn't informed to me at the update in January, or February, whenever it was, nor was it for hydro gear


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

*********


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

honestly, I couldn't tell you


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

I used to work at a Dealership that sold toro mowers. The home consumer mowers i thought where junk. The garden/yard TRACTORS and commercial mowers on the other hand where well built and seemed very dependable. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

Why not buy a used Deere or Cub cadet from a dealer? A machine 2 or 3 years old will last a long time, and will be of higher quality than the box store machine.

I have a 1982 Cub cadet 782 that needs a 1500 dollar engine replacement. It's worth every penny to do it, as the new tractors are garbage.


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

*********


----------



## Busted Knuckle (May 22, 2008)

I am new to this site, and don't want to ruffle any feathers, but after several years of small engine repair and a small buisness owner, you need to look at cost per dollar per year,maybe you should fix what you have, not them, YOU!!!. Whats the point of belonging to a great site like this if you don't get your hands dirty and I am certain there are enough intelligent people on board that you will run that mower another 4 years, as far as yor service guy goes he needs some ethics training. It,s just a thought,
what ever you decide to do best of luck,I think my email adress is available for all to see and will answer one and all but think for the benifit of all members it should be done through this site. Michael


----------



## Busted Knuckle (May 22, 2008)

I am new to this site, and don't want to ruffle any feathers, but after several years of small engine repair and a small buisness owner, you need to look at cost per dollar per year,maybe you should fix what you have, not them, YOU!!!. Whats the point of belonging to a great site like this if you don't get your hands dirty and I am certain there are enough intelligent people on board that you will run that mower another 4 years, as far as yor service guy goes he needs some ethics training. It,s just a thought,
what ever you decide to do best of luck,I think my email adress is available for all to see and will answer one and all but think for the benifit of all members it should be done through this site. Michael


----------



## kcaustin (May 30, 2008)

I would suggest getting on Craigslist and find a good used mower in your area - you could possibly find a high end mower that you're wanting that might only be a year old, for the right price.


----------



## edwardj (Oct 1, 2005)

BustedKnuckle....right on. This thread started with a $400 dollar flag. I had a similar experience. I picked up a running machine at the flea market and in my spare time rounded up enough junk to rebuild the one that "it's not worth repairing; buy a new one". Saved a little, learned a lot....


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Busted Knuckle said:


> as far as yor service guy goes he needs some ethics training.


I don't quite understand your meaning. Are you saying it's not ethical to charge a customer for needed work??


----------



## wheelerman (Jul 19, 2007)

30yearTech said:


> I don't quite understand your meaning. Are you saying it's not ethical to charge a customer for needed work??


He is probably the guy that tries to fix it himself. brings it in tore apart and cries when you tell him how much it's going to cost.Oh yeah and then he want's to tell you how to fix it and that cant be what's wrong.


----------

